# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) مساعدة :  OT-991d  فك شفرة

## racchid21

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم اريد فك تشفير الكاتيل 991D 
one touch 991D
bluetooth QD ID B018542
N G5J 2RJD 08 R0V 
991D_2BTMPT5_S40
862602013110184
862602013110192  
[IMG]https:i//imageshack.com/a/img922/3857/U0yaEJ.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## omynimobile

NCK BOX  CALCULATEUR   SVP ME CONTACTER

----------

